# How much can I take



## bigshowrocky (Jun 13, 2014)

Hey everyone,

I feel so weird lately and really not with it. I feel like I'm losing my mind, my Hands are shaking as I write this and I just don't know how much longer I can take feeling like this. My head feels so spaced out and Im so unhappy.

I don't want this anymore


----------



## optimist100 (Aug 24, 2018)

hey bigshowrocky, I know axactly how you feel I'm sorry you feel this way I'm with you, I know it's hard to feel this but it will go away it will get better, it's a hard thing to try to hold on to but we must. I know you just want it to stop but right now and this is important you need to concentrate on surviving this moment, this moment will pass actully it's passing in every second, focus on the secends. 1 secend 2 secends 3 secends and so on after a while when you feel ready, focus on the minutes they'll pass too, let them, after that focus on the hours you are still here.you are here.


----------



## JamesFub (Aug 14, 2018)

Glad I joined these forums. I appreciate all the topic information. Was just what I was looking for.


----------



## bigshowrocky (Jun 13, 2014)

So sorry I didn't see these posts,I didn't get notifications. Thanks so much for your replies. they mean the world to me. I wish you all could just get better too as that would be amazing. I will try not to give up thank you


----------

